# Beton vs. Teichfolie



## witch127 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir weiterhelfen... Die Suchfunktion gibt dahingehend irgendwie nichts konkretes her... 

Ich möchte einen Schildkrötenteich anlegen, und da die Tiere im Frühjahr erst mal auf Temperatur kommen müssen, sollten sie am Bodengrund entlang an die Oberfläche kriechen können. 
O.k. Steinmatten würden sich anbieten, aber die sind sauteuer und derzeit nicht drin. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass man die Wände auch mit Beton und darin versenkte Kiesel verkleiden kann. Hält denn Beton direkt auf Teichfolie oder muss da eine besondere Grundierung drunter? 

Wäre so toll, wenn mri das jemand sagen könnte! Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!!


----------



## Inken (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

Moin!

Wir haben derzeit über die Folie noch eine Lage Vlies gelegt und eingeschlämmt.



 

Aber dafür solltest du Trasszement nehmen, sonst schießt der pH in den dunkelblauen Bereich!


----------



## tocat (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

Hi,

am besten geht es mit einer Verbundmatte die auf der Teichfolie fixiert wird.

1. Schicht mit recht flüssigem Zement 2.Schicht mit normal festem Zement.

Wenn du Weisszement nimmst kannst du diesen nach belieben Einfärben und natürlich auch 
Deine Steine einsetzen.

schöne Grüße
Tom


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

Ich habe ein normales 500g-Vlies über die Folie gelegt und mit einer Drahtbürste etwas aufgeraut. Dann ein Glasvlies als Armierung draufgelegt und betoniert. Zuerst habe ich eingeschlämmt, später aber nur doch direkt auf das Vlies betoniert - das war deutlich schneller und einfacher.
Ich habe dann Quarzkies direkt in den frischen Beton gedrückt (Kies vorher anfeuchten).
Ich habe mit normalem Beton betoniert, anschließend aber mehrere Wasserwechsel gemacht bis der ph-Wert ok war (der Teich hat aber auch nur 1.5m³).


----------



## Limnos (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

Für die __ Schildkröten kann man auch ein Stück Baumstamm (so ab 20 cm Durchmesser, bis 2m lang) senkrecht zur Uferlinie befestigen, damit er nicht davonschwimmt oder sich dreht, wenn die Schildkröte darauf klettern will. Er sollte am Nordufer sein. Schildkröten nehmen solche Sitzplätze nur an, wenn sie von dort aus tiefes Wasser (ab 60 cm) erreichen können. Schildkröten sind gute Kletterer, aber mit der üblichen Teichumrandung mit dicken Steinen haben sie Schwierigkeiten.
Eine Zementauflage auf der Folie wird nach dem ersten Frost zerbröseln.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*



> Eine Zementauflage auf der Folie wird nach dem ersten Frost zerbröseln.


Warum sollte es das tun? Es gibt doch genügend Teiche wo bereits das Gegenteil bewiesen ist (siehe u.a. Naturagart). Beton ist bei richtiger Verarbeitung abolut frostfest.


----------



## witch127 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

Boar, vielen Dank!!!! Ihr seid echt super! 
Und tatsächlich habe ich gestern erst mal einen Probesack Quickmix Gartenbaubeton "mit Trass" gekauft.  Erspart man sich dadurch tatsächlich etliche Wasserwechsel oder sollte ich die trotzdem machen? 
Habe allerdings keine Ahnung, was der für eine Farbe hat. Da müsste ich mal den Sack aufmachen. Mit was mischt man denn die Farben rein? Ich glaube, ich muss mich demnächst noch öfter im Baumarkt umsehen, was es so alles gibt.
Ist es dann eigentlich egal, was als Verbundmatte benutzt wird oder spielt das eine große Rolle? Und das mit dem Glasvlies habe ich nicht ganz verstanden... warum das noch drüber? 
Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt schon viel schlauer!  Jetzt habe ich wenigstens schon mal eine Richtung

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber ich möchte, dass die Tiere es gut haben und im Ernstfall nicht ertrinken. 

Wolfgang, das mit dem Baumstamm ist schon klar, aber nach der Winterstarre haben manche eben auch Probleme, überhaupt schwimmend die Wasseroberfläche zu erreichen. Daher brauchen sie auch einen griffigen Untergrund, um notfalls hochlaufen zu können. 

Liebe Grüße
Heike


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

Trasszement ist grau, so wie auch normaler Portlandzement. zum Mischen braucht man Weißzement.
Mit Trass würde ich trotzdem mal den pH-wert kontrollieren.
Man braucht nicht zwangsweise eine Verbundmatte, ein Vlies reicht, um die Folie zu schützen. Das Glasvlies erhöht die Belastbarkeit des Betons, damit die Betonschicht keine Risse bekommt, besonders wenn man mal über den Beton drüberläuft. Ich habe dazu eine Glasarmierungsgewebe für Dämmsysteme genommen - gibts in jedem Baumarkt. Das Glasgewebe wird statt Stahlarmierung im Beton eingebettet, am besten in der Mitte oder am unteren Ende der Schicht, damit die Druckbelastung gut aufgenommen wird.


----------



## witch127 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

Heiko, ich habs immer noch nicht kapiert. Sorry, bin nur ein Weibchen und muss alles selbst machen bzw. mir aneignen. Habe damit eigentlich auch keine Probleme, deshalb frag ich einfach nochmal... 
O.k. Glasvlies... werde ich besorgen. Auch ein Teichflies. Erst lege ich Teichflies und dann einfach das Glasvlies obendrauf und dann der Beton? Ich verstehe das "am besten in der Mitte oder am unteren Ende der Schicht" nicht wirklich. Sollte das Glasvlies in der Mitte der Betonschicht liegen? 

Darfst mich schlagen....

Grüßle
Heike


----------



## Patric (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

@heiko:

Die Idee mit dem Vlies 500 als Verbundmatte hast du schon in "meinem" Thread geäußert. Im Moment plane ich, es genau wie von dir geschildert umzusetzen!

Bei dir ist die Rede von einem "Glasarmierungsgewebe für Dämmstoffe". Kannst du dazu vielleicht noch nähere Angaben machen, welches du genau genommen hast? Hersteller und genaue Produktbezeichnung? Never change a winning team 

Danke 
Patric


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

Ne, nicht schlagen 
Also:
1.) Das Vlies auf die Folie legen (es sollte zumindest ein 500g-Vlies sein)
2.) die Überlappungen zwischen den Vliesbahnen per Heißluftpistole verkleben (muss aber nicht unbedingt sein, verhindert nur das verschiebenen der bahnen während des Betonierens
3.) Vlies mit einer Drahtbürste etwas aufrauhen
4.) Glasgewebe (das muss ein Gewebe für Putzarmierung sein, d.h. das darf kein Vlies sein, sondern sieht eher wie ein sehr grobmaschiges Sieb aus) auf das Vlies legen
5.) Betonschicht aufbringen und sofort den angefeuchteten Kies (wichtig, damit der Beton Bindung mit dem Kies eingeht) in den Beton drücken. Ich habe immer einen 20L-Eimer angerührt und den verteilt. Bei größeren Mengen zieht der Beton zu schnell an, dann haftet der Kies nicht mehr gut. Warmes Wetter dabei besser meiden.

Im Spielteich meiner Tochter reichten 2-3 cm Dicke für die Betonschicht, damit der Teich auch durch Erwachsene gut begangen werden kann. Steile Bereiche bzw. Bereiche die nicht begangen werden (können), können auch dünner sein.

Das Glasgewebe muss entweder zuerst auf das Vlies oder aber du betonierst zuerst eine dünne Schicht und legst dann das Gewebe drauf und betonierst dann weiter.
Die Vorgehensweise mit dem Gewebe direkt auf das Vlies legen ist aber die einfachste.

6.) Betonschicht die ersten 2-3 Tage immer wieder wässern (feucht halten) bzw. abdecken


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*



> Bei dir ist die Rede von einem "Glasarmierungsgewebe für Dämmstoffe". Kannst du dazu vielleicht noch nähere Angaben machen, welches du genau genommen hast? Hersteller und genaue Produktbezeichnung? Never change a winning team


Das ist eine Glasgewebe irgendeiner Hornbach-Eigenmarke. Es gab auch jede Menge sehr ähnliche mit Markenname, es war aber im Prinzip nur der Preis anders.
Hier mal ein Beispiel wie sowas aussieht:
http://www.yatego.com/steinhauffs-baumarkt/p,479231776ae57,46e95067b30ae5_6,armierungsgewebe-f%C3%BCr-vws
und
http://www.heimwerker-tipps.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/armierungsgewebe_knauf.jpg
Das ist ein Armierungsgewebe für WDVS (also Wärmedämmverbundsysteme).
Preis war ~1,- Eur/m²


----------



## witch127 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

Aaaaaah, jetzt hab ich es kapiert. Danke Dir!!!! Soll ja nur ein kleiner Teich mit viel Sumpf- bzw. Flachwasserzone werden. Das krieg ich hin! Nochmal vielen Dank für die Erklärung!


----------



## Limnos (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

@ Heiko: Warum sollte es das tun? Es gibt doch genügend Teiche wo bereits das Gegenteil bewiesen ist (siehe u.a. Naturagart). Beton ist bei richtiger Verarbeitung abolut frostfest. 

Bei meiner Aussage war ich von einer unter 2 cm dünnen Betonauflage ausgegangen, was zum Rausklettern reichen würde, aber eben brüchig wäre

@ Heike: Wolfgang, das mit dem Baumstamm ist schon klar, aber nach der Winterstarre haben manche eben auch Probleme, überhaupt schwimmend die Wasseroberfläche zu erreichen.

Das deckt sich nicht mit meinen Beobachtungen: bei den ersten Sichtungen von __ Schildkröten im Frühjahr, kamen diese immer schwimmend irgendwo mitten im Teich an die Oberfläche, was für sie auch weniger anstrengend ist, als hochzuklettern. Es erleichtert auch das Wiederabtauchen bei Störung.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## normfest (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Glasgewebe irgendeiner Hornbach-Eigenmarke. Es gab auch jede Menge sehr ähnliche mit Markenname, es war aber im Prinzip nur der Preis anders.
> Hier mal ein Beispiel wie sowas aussieht:
> http://www.yatego.com/steinhauffs-baumarkt/p,479231776ae57,46e95067b30ae5_6,armierungsgewebe-f%C3%BCr-vws
> und
> ...



Hallo zusammen am einfachsten geht es mit Glasfasserschnippsel oder Kunstoffschnipsel,(habe die genaue bezeichnung nicht mehr)die werden einfach dem Beton Estrich zugegeben,kein reisen der zement schicht!
Zum einfärben habe ich Eisenoxidpigmente zugegeben.
Fotos in meinen Album.
Gruß Marc


----------



## witch127 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

Danke Euch.... 

Wolfgang, da lagst Du richtig mit Deiner Annahme, denn ich hatte vor, die Schicht nicht allzu dick zu machen. Aber ich bin insgesamt wieder vom Betonieren abgekommen, da ich mir damit die Möglichkeit verbaue, den Teich irgendwann nochmal anders zu gestalten. 

Ich werde zunehmend unsicherer. Lese so viel von ertrinkenden __ Schildkröten und dann aber immer wieder Berichte wie Deinen. 
Was hälst du denn für __ Wasserschildkröten? Bei mir sollen drei Emy orbicularis einziehen.... Meinst Du, die kommen mit ein wenig ansteigenden Wänden klar?

Gruß
Heike


----------



## Patric (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

Hallo witch,

Ich halte und züchte Emys orbicularis (Herkunft Ungarn) schon seit vielen Jahren. Werde heute Abend näher auf deine Frage eingehen. 

Viele Grüße,
Patric


----------



## pema (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

Hallo,
ich habe auch mal 'ne doofe Frage zu diesem Thema:
warum muß denn eine Folie unter die Betonschicht? Ich dachte, Beton sei wasserdicht?
petra


----------



## heiko_243 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*



> warum muß denn eine Folie unter die Betonschicht? Ich dachte, Beton sei wasserdicht?


Wenn der Beton dick genug ist, das er nie reißt, dann kann man ihn z.B. mit Dichtschlämme beschichten, dann wird er dicht. Wasserundurchlässigen Beton (das ist Beton mit höherem Zementanteil) muss man deutlich dicker ausführen, sonst ist er nicht dicht.
Die Kombination von Folie und dünner Betonschicht ist deutlich günstiger und einfacher ausführbar und bringt weniger Gefahren (Rißbildung, schlechte Betonmischung etc.) mit sich.


----------



## pema (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

Hallo Heiko,

danke für die Antwort
petra


----------



## witch127 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beton vs. Teichfolie*

Au ja, ich freu mich schon auf Deine Ausführungen, Patric! Bin echt unsicher...


----------

